# My coffee is cold.



## melat4521

I don't speak Turkish at all but I'm in need of some translations and I don't trust Google Translate. How do you say these in Turkish?
My coffee is cold.
Coffee.
My coffee.
Cold.


----------



## CHovek

Hello,it's "Kahvem soğuk".Coffee is a borrowing from Turkish "kahve".


----------



## melat4521

Thanks, but how do you say then on their own? Kahve, Kahvem and soğuk? Not soguk?


----------



## CHovek

Coffee:kahve
My coffee:kahve*m*
Cold:soğuk

ğ is a different letter from g.You'd better search the net for its pronunciation.


----------



## CHovek

Kahvem soğuk*tur. "*tur" here is an auxiliary verb like "to be" in English.But it is optional here, you don't necessarily have to use it here.


----------



## melat4521

And how would you say it in plural?


----------



## Rallino

Kahvelerim soğuk.


----------



## melat4521

Thank you very much!


----------



## emre aydın

xxberenyixx said:


> And how would you say it in plural?



One of two people who got a coffee each would say, "kahvelerim*iz* soğuk".

For one person who got two coffees, "kahvelerim soğuk".


----------



## maclinux

Hello, I'm starting with Turkish and I don't know much about the Language, but I know for sure, that 
I'm supposed to say for "My coffee" in Turkish "Benim kahve".

When I say "My coffee is cold", it say in Turkish "Benim kahve soğuk(tur)"

Regards, maclinux from Germany

PS: Maybe my English is not perfect (sorry in case of mistakes), because my native Language is German.


----------



## Rallino

Hello maclinux. 

"Benim kahve" is streettalk. It's incorrect. The correct form is _benim kahvem_.


----------



## Smeros

maclinux said:


> When I say "My coffee is cold", it say in Turkish "Benim kahve soğuk(tur)"



Hello. If you use "benim" before the noun, you should add "-m" suffix to that noun.

Benim kahve*m*. (My coffee)
Senin kahve*n*. (Your coffee)

Of course, you can use both "Benim kahve" and "Benim kahvem". Turkish is very flexible language on these kind of situations. However, if you do not want to make grammatically incorrect sentence, you need to say "Benim kahvem".

Have a nice day.


----------



## maclinux

Hello Smeros, hello Rallino, Thanks for your promt help and corrections. My Goal is to learn correct Turkish, so I'm glad 
when some body corrects me.

Regards, maclinux from Germany


----------

